
“The Flippening” and How I Learned to Stop Loving Bitcoin - onestone
https://medium.com/@theDAOKING/the-flippening-how-i-learned-to-stop-loving-bitcoin-663e5db40707
======
evo2gorhonda
FYI a must read. If 8x faster gets your attention‍️‍️‍️Than you don't want to
miss my paper to te OCC CREATING CUSTOM FIAT CURRENCY ACCEPTANCE WORLD WIDE

